# Niamh - Seal Tabby Raggie



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Name: Naimh
Colour/Pattern: Seal Tabby Mitted 
Age: 9 years old 
Sex: Female Neuter 
Location: Scotland
Contact: Anne 
[email protected]

*About Naimh*
Quite a confident, pretty and friendly cat though not used to other cats but definitely not fazed by seeing other through the pen at her foster carers. She will need some regular grooming. 
If you can offer Naimh a secure loving home, please contact Anne/Cianne.
_Please don't be put off by the fact that Naimh is in Scotland - providing any home offered is the right one for the cat and pending a successful homecheck we can arrange transport!_

Thank you.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

awww she is gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

She is a very pretty cat and in good health.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

If I only thought Molly would be ok ..............


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

A little more info on Neevie (our nickname for her!) - she is a "person" cat, whilst not a lap cat, she does like to be with you or beside you. She looks a good 3 or 4 years younger than she actually is and is quite fit. She does have a heavier coat so will require regular grooming but she loves this and throws herself on the floor and rolls over so you can do her belly


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Where about in Scotland is she located? I might have the perfect rescuers for her.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

She is with her foster carer in Kilmarnock.


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

ChinaBlue said:


> She is with her foster carer in Kilmarnock.


Seriously kaz you keep putting up these adorably cute pictures and i can't have them... seems a tad unfair lol


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Neevie has been with her foster carer for a couple of months now but no-0ne has shown interest - I think the fact she is 9 puts them off but really it shouldn't. She is in good health and looks a good 4 years younger!


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

ChinaBlue said:


> Neevie has been with her foster carer for a couple of months now but no-0ne has shown interest - I think the fact she is 9 puts them off but really it shouldn't. She is in good health and looks a good 4 years younger!


she can't live with a lot of other cats though can she?


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

She has never lived with other cats - being a devoted companion to one elderly lady who passed away being being taken on by another older lady who then became too ill to remain at home. We are not sure how she would.


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

ChinaBlue said:


> She has never lived with other cats - being a devoted companion to one elderly lady who passed away being being taken on by another older lady who then became too ill to remain at home. We are not sure how she would.


shame i really would have loved to take her. But with 5 cats she made hate them


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Yay - potential home found for Niamh.


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

ChinaBlue said:


> Yay - potential home found for Niamh.


YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Another raggie homed well done :thumbup:


----------

